# Bullies



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

You being bullied or you were the bully in school..?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

I wasn't really bullied all that much, but there were some instances in junior high and high school where people would push me around, talk behind my back, steal & hide my stuff from me, take advantage of my kindness, take money, steal objects, threaten me, etc.

Again, sounds like a lot, but it wasn't that often. Most people seemed to respect me.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

I was never bullied. I was the quiet loner kid who no one spoke to or acknowledged because I looked so average that any crowd would just swallow me up. I had teachers that at the end of the year still had to call out my name off my tests to hand them back.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I was never bullied. I was the quiet loner kid who no one spoke to or acknowledged because I looked so average that any crowd would just swallow me up. I had teachers that at the end of the year still had to call out my name off my tests to hand them back.



reminds me of myself since grade school...


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> reminds me of myself since grade school...



That's because we're the same person.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> That's because we're the same person.


I see..


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

I was too big to get messed around with. I'm a real nice guy, but one person didnt take the hint, so I smashed his head into a locker and knocked him out cold. Needless to say I was kicked out of that school. Fucking PV kids.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 16, 2010)

I never got bullied by anyone because I was smart and carried a JOINT

So if anyone gave me shit I'd say "hey, wanna smoke a joint" and they'd say "um, okay"


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I was too big to get messed around with. I'm a real nice guy, but one person didnt take the hint, so *I smashed his head into a locker and knocked him out cold*. Needless to say I was kicked out of that school. Fucking PV kids.



I can't believe you have the guts to do that


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2010)

I was bullied, but then I went apeshit and everyone left me alone afterwords.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I never got bullied by anyone because I was smart and carried a JOINT
> 
> So if anyone gave me shit I'd say "hey, wanna smoke a joint" and they'd say "um, okay"



Joint like some kind of group...?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> Joint like some kind of group...?



marijuana cigarette


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> I can't believe you have the guts to do that


 
You'd be surprised what a guy my size can do when he snaps.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I was too big to get messed around with. I'm a real nice guy, but one person didnt take the hint, so I smashed his head into a locker and knocked him out cold.


lol That doesn't sound too nice.
Same here, I was one of the bigger guys so no one really pushed their limits
with me. I was the nice guy too but without the whole knocking a kid out thing.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> You'd be surprised what a guy my size can do when he snaps.



I can tell


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Girls in school are bitches just to let y'all know =/ That being said, I can probably count on one hand all the times I was bullied back in grade school. Most people liked me, because I was very nice and polite to everyone. I certainly never bullied anyone. Maybe the closest I got to bullying was annoying the crap out of certain teachers XD Some deserved it though! 

But yeah, guys may beat each other up, but no boy can emotionally torture you the way a grade school girl can >.<


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Bullied. Wouldn't surprise me if I was labeled 'most likely to shoot up the school.'


----------



## Ricky (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Bullied. Wouldn't surprise me if I was labeled 'most likely to shoot up the school.'



DO IT, FAGGOT


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

I would've if I had a gun..


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 16, 2010)

I wasn't bullied, and I was never a bully, because I wasn't wimpy enough to A) let it get to me or B) feel the need to be a dick.



			
				Aeturnus said:
			
		

> I would've if I had a gun..



You are an infinitely worse person than any bully in the history of bullying. The mere fact that you would say something like that signifies that you deserved every single act of bullying ever perpetrated against you.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> You are an infinitely worse person than any bully in the history of bullying. The mere fact that you would say something like that signifies that you deserved every single act of bullying ever perpetrated against you.


 
Agree'd whole heartedly D=


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh noes, I guess this makes me worse then all of them bullies.. Oh well. There's only so much one person can take before they snap.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Oh noes, I guess this makes me worse then all of them bullies.. Oh well. There's only so much one person can take before they snap.


 
What's weird is, people who shoot up schools think things like being ignored, being turned down when asking a girl out, rude but harmless remarks, and being avoided because of something unpleasant about them (such as an unpleasant odor, strange behavior, or general creepiness) are perfectly good reasons to "snap" and end countless innocent lives. 

BTW, do you have any idea how creepy someone looks when they sneek around in the back of the room, curled up in their hoody, glaring at everyone? A lot of antisocial people are alone for a reason.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Oh noes, I guess this makes me worse then all of them bullies.. Oh well. There's only so much one person can take before they snap.



No. You're not getting away with that one.

The vast majority of people experience some kind of torment in their lives. The only people who "snap" are those who don't understand that stupid shit like bullying and teasing END. High school ENDS. IT IS OVER AT SOME POINT. The bullying STOPS. If you're too weak to make it through high school without snapping, then at least have the courtesy to commit suicide instead of ending the lives of people who are just going with what is ingrained in human psychology.

I could understand the "snapping" argument if school shooters killed the people who bullied them. But they NEVER do. A school shooting is ALWAYS random killing. It's never killing with a goal in mind. It's never targeted. For Christ's sake, some of the kids killed in the Columbine shooting were people who had been NICE to the shooters. It's just random killing that has no purpose other than satisfying the psychopathic and weak-minded thoughts of a kid who expects too much out of those around him.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Oh noes, I guess this makes me worse then all of them bullies.. Oh well. There's only so much one person can take before they snap.


 
CRY SOME MORE!


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah..


----------



## f94 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been fucked with quite a bit in my life...

In elementary school I was a quiet, skinny loner who never got much shit.  In middle school, I remained quiet and skinny and people began to take advantage of my size.  In 6th grade they used to talk shit about me in home room.  

Shit hit the fan in 8th grade when they started to push me around in gym class.  One day, I retaliated against a guy and punched him in the face and split his lip.  We were both supposed to go down to the principal's office, but something happened along the way where the gym teacher could not take us down. 

For a while, the pushing and shit stopped until one day in a study hall, some kid who sat behind me took a pink stuffed mouse I had made in home ec for my younger sister and and ripped it to shreds.  I wanted to cap/fight his ass and if I had been a bit more insane, I might have done it.  But, I did nothing.  I resewed the mouse when I got back home and gave it to my sister.

At the end of my 8th grade school year one of the kids who used to fuck with me in gym class that year punched me in the face at random at last-week-of-school pool party.  Fucking bitch thought he was all gangster and shit.  The gym teacher saw it and ran over, jumped on him and hauled him off and back to school.  I just stood there and did nothing -- stood my ground, but was too pathetic to fight back.  The mother fucker never even got suspended.  I really wish I could go back in time  -- because today, I would not have just stood there.  I would have lost the fight, but at least I would have fought back.

By high school, all the real bullying stopped.

Since, I have conned out of 1000s of dollars by fake friends.  People who are only your friends when it is convenient for them.

I still have asshole friends that are only there for you when it is convenient for them.  Not really very nice of them, but whatever.  No one gets shit from me anymore unless we are really close.

Things change as you get older though.  Bullying stops more with age and you become wiser and learn not to trust everyone who calls you their friend.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Blah, blah, blah..



It's okay. I know you didn't really think anyone was going to validate your sick thoughts.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Girls in school are bitches just to let y'all know =/ That being said, I can probably count on one hand all the times I was bullied back in grade school. Most people liked me, because I was very nice and polite to everyone. I certainly never bullied anyone. Maybe the closest I got to bullying was annoying the crap out of certain teachers XD Some deserved it though!
> 
> But yeah, guys may beat each other up, but no boy can emotionally torture you the way a grade school girl can >.<



Considering what's been told to me and what I have personally seen, I would never doubt that. I've seen girls get in some nasty fights that would leave most males dumbfounded.

Ah, high school.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

First, if you get into a fight in school, just stand your ground and take their hits. Kids who think that they a be all gangsta yo cant fight worth shit and cant do any real damage to you. All you have to do is deliver one solid aimed punch to the jaw in the right place and boom, they are out cold. 

The very BEST thing you can do to avoid bullying n school is to walk upright, dont slouch, dont hunch over and hide under your hoodie. Bullies pick on the  people who are insecure and hide from the world. Show your confidence to everyone around you and dont glare at every passing person. Btw, hiding in the back of a class, wearing dark clothing and emo-type accesories basically paint a giant "fuck with me" target on you.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> First, if you get into a fight in school, just stand your ground and take their hits. Kids who think that they a be all gangsta yo cant fight worth shit and cant do any real damage to you. All you have to do is deliver one solid aimed punch to the jaw in the right place and boom, they are out cold.
> 
> The very BEST thing you can do to avoid bullying n school is to walk upright, dont slouch, dont hunch over and hide under your hoodie. Bullies pick on the  people who are insecure and hide from the world. Show your confidence to everyone around you and dont glare at every passing person. Btw, hiding in the back of a class, wearing dark clothing and emo-type accesories basically paint a giant "fuck with me" target on you.



Sort of true, but some also tend to pick on the smiling, friendly types who actually do show self-confidence.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Sort of true, but some also tend to pick on the smiling, friendly types who actually do show self-confidence.


 
Thats when you turn around during class and with a giant smile say, "Thanks for you input, I'll remember to talk to you next time I need manure for my garden." and then act completely innocent when they start shouting in class and the teacher asks what the problem is.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> First, if you get into a fight in school, just stand your ground and take their hits. Kids who think that they a be all gangsta yo cant fight worth shit and cant do any real damage to you. All you have to do is deliver one solid aimed punch to the jaw in the right place and boom, they are out cold.
> 
> The very BEST thing you can do to avoid bullying n school is to walk upright, dont slouch, dont hunch over and hide under your hoodie. Bullies pick on the  people who are insecure and hide from the world. Show your confidence to everyone around you and dont glare at every passing person. Btw, hiding in the back of a class, wearing dark clothing and emo-type accesories basically paint a giant "fuck with me" target on you.



hmm..that's a pretty neat advice


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep in mind that there's no glory in fighting back when someone bullies you. Don't give them the pleasure of getting a reaction out of you. Chances are, they'll put you back in your place anyways. If you act like their bullying doesn't bother you, you're no fun to mess with anymore. And one day you'll realize that worrying about "what you should have done" back in situations like that is just pointlessly tormenting yourself. You're basically continuing to let this bully get to you and make you feel bad, long after he's gone and no longer a threat to you. Until you realize that life is about enjoying peace and feeling happy, and not worrying about stupid things that happened back in high school, you're just going to keep making your life a living hell, even if all of the bullies that have ever bothered you are miles and miles away.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Bullied. Wouldn't surprise me if I was labeled 'most likely to shoot up the school.'



No, that's me. 

I shit you not I have had a kid walk up to me and ask that I not kill him when I go postal, and multiple others have mentioned the idea. 

That said, I was usually bullied, though there was generally at least one kid below me that I could bully. 

It's gotten better in highschool now that I'm 1. Less of a weirdo and 2. About 6 feet tall. 

Incident where I punched a kid in the face didn't hurt either. (though he'll tell anyone who will listen that he beat the shit out of me)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Keep in mind that there's no glory in fighting back when someone bullies you. Don't give them the pleasure of getting a reaction out of you. Chances are, they'll put you back in your place anyways. If you act like their bullying doesn't bother you, you're no fun to mess with anymore. And one day you'll realize that worrying about "what you should have done" back in situations like that is just pointlessly tormenting yourself. You're basically continuing to let this bully get to you and make you feel bad, long after he's gone and no longer a threat to you. Until you realize that life is about enjoying peace and feeling happy, and not worrying about stupid things that happened back in high school, you're just going to keep making your life a living hell, even if all of the bullies that have ever bothered you are miles and miles away.



That's been my attitude during and after high school, even if my parents disagreed with it.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That's been my attitude during and after high school, even if my parents disagreed with it.


 
Your parents disagreed with not worrying about petty high school problems? D=


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Your parents disagreed with not worrying about petty high school problems? D=



Probably worded wrongly on my end.

I meant that they thought I should've been tougher, so that no one would've messed with me or something like that. I was never one to be 'tough,' so to speak.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

Every once in a while someone would try and push my buttons and when they succeeded I beat the shit out of them and I never had problems with them again :\

Also I managed to get into two fights in the same day with the exact same person in less than a few hours, that was fun XD


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 16, 2010)

I have had people try and bully me at high school but by the end of the year they just gave up when I give them the yer so who cares about what you think attitude. They still tyred to get to me. But with me saying arr go f45k yourself fag or nothing at all depending if I really give a s#$%t about their life.(it seemed to concern my friends that Iâ€™m been called all different things but i gess thay care.)


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Oddly enough I've never been called a fag in my entire school career.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Mmm...

My old high school was really interesting  The thing is, when people are pushed down, they pretty much turned to the "Vanguards" (AKA "Vanguard Army" and yes it WAS a "underground" high school communist-Leninist party/club). 

Personally, I was never bullied, though my friend always has been and found refuge in our English teacher's class.


----------



## Revy (Jan 16, 2010)

i was cool with everyone so noone had a reason to fuck with me.

Plus you dont mess with one of the top bballers in school.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont get bullied at school but idk why i think id be easy to bully cuz i wouldnt do anything about it lol i guess im just too passive lol


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Keep in mind that there's no glory in fighting back when someone bullies you. Don't give them the pleasure of getting a reaction out of you. Chances are, they'll put you back in your place anyways. If you act like their bullying doesn't bother you, you're no fun to mess with anymore. And one day you'll realize that worrying about "what you should have done" back in situations like that is just pointlessly tormenting yourself. You're basically continuing to let this bully get to you and make you feel bad, long after he's gone and no longer a threat to you. Until you realize that life is about enjoying peace and feeling happy, and not worrying about stupid things that happened back in high school, you're just going to keep making your life a living hell, even if all of the bullies that have ever bothered you are miles and miles away.


Thanks..i feel kinda better now


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Let's see...
I was the one that was bullied at early, but built up later and was more like a god versus the bullies. At first I was really sensitive, but after years I started to be serious, sometimes ironic and quite. I also knew back there that I have the upper hand both in the peaceful way or the violence, because people liked me and I had enough sharp things to play with.
But, I was never weak, I always showed pure power, pure insanity, pure cleverness and pure fear. Since then nobody wanted to even look at me but my friends.

But now that's my turn to hear you guys and help out.


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2010)

High School sucked. I don't even remember middle school.

Got bullied a bit. Usually ignored most of it. Some of the back and forth banter was kind of amusing, but if you went to far the assholes try and get physical :\

I actually never got into a fight, and as HS dragged on it eventually stopped. But then, most of the bullies started either dropping out or taking easy classes that I had no intentions of taking.

And in college it is nonexistent.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, you fucking bully bastardos! It's meeeee. That skinny blond headed daydreamer that always wore the red sweater. The one you decided to make a victim of your ego boosting trip, back in elementary school.

 You can't fuck with me anymore, I'm all growed up now. I gots the god-fuckin gonads to make you squeal for yo momma. And now it is time for you pigfaced buncombs to return...MY FUCKING RED HAND-WOVEN NORWEGIAN SWEATER!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> You being bullied or you were the bully in school..?



I was bullied once by some dwarf in school, yeah I know a dwarf of all people. What said dwarf didn't know was, my dad worked with his brother XD. So that was soon stopped.

I never was a bully and when people tried to bully me I plainly ignored them or did something they were not expecting.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was bullied once by some dwarf in school, yeah I know a dwarf of all people. What said dwarf didn't know was, my dad worked with his brother XD. So that was soon stopped.
> 
> I never was a bully and when people tried to bully me I plainly ignored them or *did something they were not expecting*.



you mean like rearrange their face? xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> you mean like rearrange their face? xD



No, not exactly. They used to call out "OI FAT CUNT!" and I would just turn around and say "You called?" in a calm tone of voice.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, not exactly. They used to call out "OI FAT CUNT!" and I would just turn around and say "You called?" in a calm tone of voice.



Nice move.. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> Nice move.. :3



It takes much more than names to upset me.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It takes much more than names to upset me.



yeah your right.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

I was bullied a lot in school until the last two years where I grew some confidence and realised they couldn't really do anything to me.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I was bullied a lot in school until the last two years where I grew some confidence and realised they couldn't really do anything to me.



meaning to say you don't give a fuck to what they say right?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm curious if any of the BDSM people on here were bullies in school.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2010)

I was bullied a lot in school until I kicked a chair in someone's face and they slammed into the ridge of a bookshelf in eighth grade in my current school and when I took a hockey stick to someone's legs in sixth grade in my older school.

I was pretty much left alone after that.


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 16, 2010)

Meh, the worst that's happened to me is being harassed for being transgendered. But that stopped a couple days later.
Other than that, not really.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> meaning to say you don't give a fuck to what they say right?


More or less.

I don't agree with "don't react to bullies", I think the best way to make them leave you alone is to laugh back at them - it takes away their only attack they have, and renders anything they can do useless.

If any of them actually attack you, beat the fuck out of them. Other than that, there's nothing bullies can do.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes. I was bullied.
However that stopped after I snapped the guy's little finger.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 16, 2010)

I was bullied at school am bullied now but on the internet but now I never get bullied in RL because people know that if they try they will just get headbutted.


----------



## akito (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Bullied. Wouldn't surprise me if I was labeled 'most likely to shoot up the school.'



lol I was the goth kid that sat in the corner that 90% of my classmates where afraid of . And mostly talk to me when they wanted some nugs  but for the most part I was excepted into any group . Never bullied !


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2010)

Only in a one particular class, for a time. Then I grew up.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 16, 2010)

I never bullied anyone. My kindness was then met with insults. Then I stopped giving a shit. After that, I made it to 6th grade, and my indifference made it a non-issue.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Only in a one particular class, for a time. Then I grew up.



I used to get erasers and things thrown at me, so I started either keeping them or throwing them out of the window, needless to say it soon stopped.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I used to get erasers and things thrown at me, so I started either keeping them or throwing them out of the window, needless to say it soon stopped.



...I mean real bullying, beating up and ostracising, not being childlish :|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

szopaw said:


> ...I mean real bullying, beating up and ostracising, not being childlish :|



Considering I was a fat, four eyed geek I am surprised I didn't really get bullied. Odd name calling once in a blue moon and that was it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> That's because we're the same person.


Don't demean yourself, Xipoid.


Also, I was a bully in middle school/early high school.

I was a bad person.


----------



## Nestama (Jan 16, 2010)

Let's see... I was bullied when I had to go to a new school when I was 8-12. Bullied for a year when I moved to Tasmania for 3 years to do high school (I slowly became popular somehow) and then again for a year when I moved back to South Australia to do College, mainly because I had lived in Tasmania for 3 years. Apparently I'm an incest crazed hick for even making a single step in Tassie :\

I think primary school was the worst, since I went through both physical (punched, kicked, objects thrown at me, etc) and verbal harassment (not as bad, as that can be ignored)... plus the kids who bullied me and others didn't seem to care if they were given detention, suspension or expulsion. I was also surprised to even see there were bullies in college. My mind was blown.

And even after all those years, I was still nice to (almost) everyone.


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> More or less.
> 
> I don't agree with "don't react to bullies", I think the best way to make them leave you alone is to laugh back at them - it takes away their only attack they have, and renders anything they can do useless.
> 
> If any of them actually attack you, *beat the fuck out of them*. Other than that, there's nothing bullies can do.



I'll take note of that


----------



## bigjon (Jan 16, 2010)

i was bullied in grade school, beat up pretty bad some times. the main reason for this was that my older sister was THE school bully. in fourth grade soon before "graduation" i snapped and layed down some major whip @$$. when i was in 5th grade i transferred schools and was beat on because i was the "new guy". and then went off on anyone that messed with me (got counseling to curb my temper). it got so bad that i threw a desk across the room in sixth grade. in seventh, i was minding my own business when a guy came up and tryed to push me so i wound up on my neck (could have broken it then, whiplash in 6th grade). i got pissed and beat the crud out of him until the FAT gym teacher sat on me then the jerk kicked me in the face. after that, i wasn't bullied anymore. i also got buff from getting beat so much so people respected me and feared me in my home town.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> I'll take note of that



There are three ways you can beat a bully.

1: Plainly ignore them, eventually they will get bored from the lack of a reaction and go away.

2: Give them a reaction they don't expect.

3: As Noctus said, beat the fuck out of them.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are three ways you can beat a bully.
> 
> 1: Plainly ignore them, eventually they will get bored from the lack of a reaction and go away.
> 
> ...


 

1 and 2 dont work in physical abuse though.


----------



## bigjon (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> 1 and 2 dont work in physical abuse though.


 i know that for a fact


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 17, 2010)

I was bullied when I was younger but strangely enough they're all my friends now.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

Do passive-aggresive dicks count?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Female bullies are such bitches. It's the little things like trying to ruin your confidence and insulting how you look which hurt for way longer than punches. EDIT: Nargle's already summed this up on the first page pretty well.

---
I wasn't bothered _too _much, but my friends were and I did occasionally get called a boffin for actually doing homework.
One boy seemed to have it out for me in high school, ignoring that boys should leave girls alone. Most of it didn't even make sense, like:

Him "you have a brother?"

Me "yes..."

Him "OH, DO YOU LOVE HIM? AWW YOU LOVE YOUR BROTHER"

and one girl tried to scribble out my name on my science book and put her own on it to hand in as her own work, and when I objected her and her friends were all "OMG you are SO out of order!"

Teenagers can be bloody retarded. :neutral:

What's sad is I remember some of the jerkfag kids' names, but not as many of the nicer ones.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jan 17, 2010)

I was one of the lesser bullies throught Primary school, In Secondary school I was ullied but it decreased as years went by and now in College I'm a pretty popular guy, I'm not mean anymore and should anybody start on me I'd have a hell of a lot of support/backup.


----------



## Korex (Jan 17, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Do passive-aggresive dicks count?



Yes they are counted


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to be a bully. Then as soon as I made a C on a report card one day, I went into a spiraling depression and never recovered. So much for that.


----------



## Korex (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to be a bully. Then as soon as I made a C on a report card one day, I went into a spiraling depression and never recovered. So much for that.



you do swirlies? :twisted:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2010)

Korex said:


> you do swirlies? :twisted:


Haha, yup. I was terrible x3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to be a bully. Then as soon as I made a C on a report card one day, I went into a spiraling depression and never recovered. So much for that.



Because you made a good grade? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Because you made a good grade? :V


Well before that I was an A student and was going to a gifted program and everything. 

Figures I'd be a highschool dropout :V


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Well before that I was an A student and was going to a gifted program and everything.
> 
> Figures I'd be a highschool dropout :V



I was lazy and it kept my sanity, so maybe :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

I just annoy this one autistic kid, which I hate myself for doing. But all you have to do is ask if there are shockwaves in Warhammer, which direction the shockwaves go and whether or not it hurts your own soldiers if they are hit by the shockwave. Also referring to Warhammer as a person and the game as 'Warhead'.
He once scarred my face when I wouldn't stop asking him if he took French as a subject, if he was French, or if he could speak French.
Like I said, not proud of it, but it's so fun I just can't stop. D:

People spread rumours about me once though, but that's basically it. And that's really all that happens at my school anyway, rumours. Like that one about the autistic kid I mentioned before and him smashing a mouse against a wall. I started that, but only because he told me he did. :T


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> autistic kid
> 
> Like I said, not proud of it, but it's so fun I just can't stop. D:



Not cool, brah. D:


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

i still do. but i lol at it now, and actually enjoy it when people try to bully me. its funny as hell. i just stare at them and they look at me then look away and its all awkward for them and they walk away defeated. lawl.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Not cool, brah. D:


But he rages D:

Also, I apologise the whole time and keep on a straight face so that he believes me every time. Same with the one other autistic kid I knew who I befriended, crushed, befriended, crushed, and have now befriended again, but he's cool.

I do try to stop but it's like drugs. Sometimes I'll be fine with him though. I think it annoys him that I'm so inconsistent.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 17, 2010)

I wasn't at first. But now I only bully freshmans of high school and eighth graders.

Backing to the present I'm now calm and nature loving person. Bullying is not even worth it anymore.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Haha, yup. I was terrible x3



haha i guess many feared you huh? or not that much :3


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I wasn't at first. But now I only bully freshmans of high school and eighth graders.
> 
> Backing to the present I'm now calm and nature loving person. Bullying is not even worth it anymore.



hmm...what made you realize that it wasn't worth it? o.o


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2010)

Both my little bro and I were bullied in elementary, and highschool.  I got into a few fights here and there, once by defending him when I was 10 and he was 8 (we're a year and a half a part).  Eh, when you move every two years, you start all over again and being the new kid sucks.  That, and while we weren't out and out Jesus Freaks, we didn't keep the fact that we were Christian a secret.  If people asked, we'd say yes, and we got in shit for it sometimes.

We also were bullied by our youth group at church for not being cool.  How's that for irony?

But we did have friends, and highschool ends.  College doesn't seem to have any issues like that, since you pay to go to school and normally you're too busy to do or put up with that kind of crap


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Both my little bro and I were bullied in elementary, and highschool.  I got into a few fights here and there, once by defending him when I was 10 and he was 8 (we're a year and a half a part).  Eh, when you move every two years, you start all over again and being the new kid sucks.  That, and while we weren't out and out Jesus Freaks, we didn't keep the fact that we were Christian a secret.  If people asked, we'd say yes, and we got in shit for it sometimes.
> 
> We also were *bullied by our youth group at church* for not being cool.  How's that for irony?
> 
> But we did have friends, and highschool ends.  College doesn't seem to have any issues like that, since you pay to go to school and normally you're too busy to do or put up with that kind of crap



Oh the irony.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> Yes they are counted



Well then, there was this one fat fuck who always tried to get under my skin(and he did,btw). Almost beat him up, I wish I did.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> Oh the irony.



Tell me about it *L*.  As  a result, he became a youth pastor, and I left the faith and found paganism.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Well then, there was this one fat fuck who always tried to get under my skin(and he did,btw). Almost beat him up, I wish I did.



What do you mean you wish i did? you mean just rearranged his face a little?


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Welll...  I am not considered popular, and poeplehave _try_ed to bully me.  I can only remember.... ehh, about two fights?  The first, I was like 7 and there where ten other kids, I hid under the table agianst the wall, and if anyone came to close, they got a tennis racket to the face.  Even the 4 year old was in on it, they where boys and girls.  Talk about unfair.  The other one was when I was sitting in the cafetira -and I don't count this as a fight, more a scuffle- and this on cliqce of girls where poking me.  So, I waved my hand back, slapping thier own hands away.  Then, when we where walking up the stairs, the head of the group thought I was chasing her and slapped me on the back of my head and I turned and was like scrabbling at her.  Not fists or anything, I could only have inflicted scratches if at all.  The teacher stopped us and we both got inschool suspension.  I can't see the point in any type of suspension.  The first type, you stay home all day, and the second, you sit in a room and can do work on your own time.  Otherwise, people will heckle me, and it doesn't have any effect, I'm to blunt to take any stock in it.  I've had instances where poeple would throw my suff on the floor while I'm not looking, but what's the point?  I can just pick it up agian.  Not alot of people try to mess with me, becuase one, I am a big kid.  5ft8in and 180 pounds, to be exact.  Secondly, they see how it has absolutly no effect on me.  And third, I have a certine reputaion for biting people...  lolz  I've never ACTUALLY biotten someone, ut I do snap my teeth at them.  And growl....  And give them my hawk stare.....  I do also chase people in the halls, so some may consider me a bully in casses, but they ask me too sometimes.  They think I'm a stupid brute, but that's just becuase I'm bigger and a spaz.  If they got to know me, they'd agree, like many of my close circle of friends, that I am a good person to be with, fun, loyal and understanding.  But I wouldn't befriend some of those poepl on my life!  Oh my, I made a rant....


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

When there were such things as bullies in my life, I just beat their asses :3


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> When there were such things as bullies in my life, I just beat their asses :3


Or fake a brain tumor.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't remember anything from High School or earlier :/


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I don't remember anything from High School or earlier :/


What's the first thing you do remember?


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Or fake a brain tumor.


 
:3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> When there were such things as bullies in my life, I just beat their asses :3


With your FIST?!

BITCH YOU CRAZY


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> Now in highschool?
> 
> Uhm, no bullying at all. I'm left alone. :3


Gimme your lunch money nerd.


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Gimme your lunch money nerd.


 
Back off or I'll divide by zero.
_Bitch._


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> Back off or I'll divide by zero.
> _Bitch._


Whoa man calm down, don't use your space calculator I'm sorry! D:


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

Remember that next time.

*snorts and walks away in my suspenders*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Bullies are funny because they usually can't speak Italian.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> With your FIST?!
> 
> BITCH YOU CRAZY


 

Hell yeah! I'm a descendant of Chuck Norris.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I don't remember anything from High School or earlier :/



So they gave you concussions, eh?



Hottigress said:


> Hell yeah! I'm a descendant of Chuck Norris.



Chuck beat people with his legs, you dolt :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Chuck beat people with his legs, you dolt :V


But she kicked them in the face WITH A FIST.

You must understand sir.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> But she kicked them in the face WITH A FIST.
> 
> You must understand sir.



I'll accept stupid puns only when they're intentional :V


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> What do you mean you wish i did? you mean just rearranged his face a little?



If I tried to beat him up, he would probably be in the hospital right now. I was afraid of suspension and/or getting bad grades.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually the one being bullied. But then again, I went to private school. >.>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Bully+crowded school hallway=run away, duck and weave and his dumb ass will bash into a teach and get detention hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2010)

I was bullied in preschool by two  huge stubble-headed morons. One would grab me while the other buried my glasses in the sand. At first my primary concern had been to retrieve my glasses before they were damaged, but one day I just snapped. I don't remember what happened next, but it must have been a glorious victory as I was expelled for it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I was bullied in preschool by two  huge stubble-headed morons. One would grab me while the other buried my glasses in the sand. At first my primary concern had been to retrieve my glasses before they were damaged, but one day I just snapped. I don't remember what happened next, but it must have been a glorious victory as I was expelled for it.


Dude your fucking awesome! XD


----------



## Korex (Jan 19, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> When there were such things as bullies in my life, I just beat their asses :3


 or send them home crying x3


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I was always bullied. I would always be by my twin since no one would really mess with him. But when Jr. High came I couldn't do that since they put you in classes based on your intellect. Being the genius in the family didn't help there. High School turned out better. Since a good friend of mine was on the football and track team, he knew a lot of people. I would help them with their homework, or do it for them, and anyone who touched me was shoved in a trash can or jumped after school. The only dislikeable part of highschool was the 4 mile bike ride or walk to and from it.


----------



## Zeep (Jan 19, 2010)

i was never bullied

i look like i could kill people by looking at them


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

Korex said:


> You being bullied or you were the bully in school..?



Used to be bullied in middle school.  Then I got taller.  Didn't get flak in high school.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't bully people, I just hit them a lot.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I don't bully people, I just hit them a lot.


Oh murr?


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

How do we define bullying? Just physical abuse or does it include mental/emotional or even sexual harassment? I've experienced it all. Been there. Done that. Bought the t-shirt. I turned out ok... well... relatively speaking. ._.

Ein, I love your dog. My dad has a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. She's old, fat, but totally badass.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> How do we define bullying? Just physical abuse or does it include mental/emotional or even sexual harassment? I've experienced it all. Been there. Done that. Bought the t-shirt. I turned out ok... well... relatively speaking. ._.
> 
> Ein, I love your dog. My dad has a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. She's old, fat, but totally badass.



Oh thank you very much.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

I... suddenly have the urge to put glasses on my dog...


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to FAF.

Protip: Don't make friends with EinTheCorgi.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

I was the Bully Bullier in school...The thrill of beating up people who'd beat on others was a ride in itself. I used to be bullied for a time before I fought back.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was the Bully Bullier in school...The thrill of beating up people who'd beat on others was a ride in itself. I used to be bullied for a time before I fought back.



People like you rock. I wish I could be such a thing. So cool! *-* Unfortunately, I'm weak and girlish and my body type was seemingly biologically engineered to conform to the dimensions of a school locker. -.-


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2010)

punching is fun
kicking is the best


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

I ignored the bullying as a child. I was too oblivious to such.


----------



## Nebuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a redhead, so naturally I was bullied. I got over it. The people who bullied me now are going nowhere in life fast. Most of them have had their stomachs pumped on multiple occasions.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Nebuk said:


> I'm a redhead, so naturally I was bullied. I got over it. The people who bullied me now are going nowhere in life fast. Most of them have had their stomachs pumped on multiple occasions.


 
Apparently they didn't learn Cheryl Crow's lesson.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> punching is fun
> kicking is the best



Please hit me.










Pretty please...


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 20, 2010)

In sixth grade, I got into two big fights with this big ugly bastard who liked to call me a "munchweasel." The second time, I literally knocked one of his front teeth out after punching him square in the face. The school threatened to call the police the next time I got into a fight, but fortunately for me I generated enough respect after that incident that he transfered out and nobody ever bothered me for the remainder of my academic career.


----------



## Tara (Jan 20, 2010)

I was bullied a lil' bit in middle school, but for the most part people left me alone. For some reason people thought I would beat 'em up. I've never beat up anyone, but if you're acting like a douche bag I'm not going to smile and wave at you. I'm going to look you like you're an effing moron who needs to stfu, lol.

But I wasn't the bully either, I just kept to myself for the most part. Thanks to mind set that I share with my sisters, which is. "Why the heck should I talk to you if you're not willing to talk to me? I'm not losing out on anything by not knowing you.."


----------



## Bando (Jan 20, 2010)

I was never really bullied as a kid. I've always seemed to be the chill yet unpopular guy who everyone knows. As far as bullying goes, it's just yelling at people during marching band practice for being dumbasses, which I don't think even counts.


----------



## Korex (Jan 20, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> In sixth grade, I got into two big fights with this big ugly bastard who liked to call me a "munchweasel." The second time, I literally knocked one of his front teeth out after punching him square in the face. The school threatened to call the police the next time I got into a fight, but fortunately for me I generated enough respect after that incident that he transfered out and nobody ever bothered me for the remainder of my academic career.



Bravo. you showed him


----------



## Korex (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> People like you rock. I wish I could be such a thing. So cool! *-* Unfortunately, I'm weak and girlish and my body type was seemingly biologically engineered to conform to the dimensions of a school locker. -.-



Being thrown in a locker room..scary


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Please hit me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seconded.


----------



## Korex (Jan 20, 2010)

Doesn't mean this is a bully thread doesn't mean you can bully here either  hehe. i'm referring in general


----------



## Barak (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people consider me as a bully...

What ?

Not my fault if they are pissin me off !


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> Some people consider me as a bully...
> 
> What ?
> 
> Not my fault if they are pissin me off !



But you get pissed off by other people ~
Well nobody knows anything here so nobody calls me furfagola.
I AM A BULLY ONLY TO MYSELF


----------



## Redregon (Jan 20, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I never got bullied by anyone because I was smart and carried a JOINT
> 
> So if anyone gave me shit I'd say "hey, wanna smoke a joint" and they'd say "um, okay"



that is effin brilliant XD

though, if i did that at my old highschool, i'd probably be ratted out by some roid-pumped jock. (we were a jock school through and through. though, the things that happened in the locker room would fill any homo's fantasies for years to come. i kid you not, there were more closet queers at that school than you'd ever believe.)


----------



## Korex (Jan 20, 2010)

Barak said:


> Some people consider me as a bully...
> 
> What ?
> 
> Not my fault if they are pissin me off !



xD i think your right.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Korex said:


> Being thrown in a locker room..scary



It is. Quite. I only weigh 116 pounds so I'm prone to being thrown.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> It is. Quite. I only weigh 116 pounds so I'm prone to being thrown.



That is one advantage of being on the chubby side, like me. You can't be thrown around as easily.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is one advantage of being on the chubby side, like me. You can't be thrown around as easily.



You're lucky. And I mean that. Really, being petite is not all it's cracked up to be. In school at least.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2010)

I was bullied a few times in middle school. Now people don't bother me. A few people I met in 10th grade say they used to be afraid of me before they really knew me. I guess I have a columbine look or something.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> People like you rock. I wish I could be such a thing. So cool! *-* Unfortunately, I'm weak and girlish and my body type was seemingly biologically engineered to conform to the dimensions of a school locker. -.-



Then fight dirty. 
mace works for that. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then fight dirty.
> mace works for that. :V



I used to get my own back discretely. Revenge is best served cold.


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I used to get my own back discretely. Revenge is best served cold.



Yeah but not all things can be solved by revenge..Revenge is like a poison.


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was the Bully Bullier in school...The thrill of beating up people who'd beat on others was a ride in itself. I used to be bullied for a time before I fought back.



When did you fight back?


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I was bullied in preschool by two  huge stubble-headed morons. One would grab me while the other buried my glasses in the sand. At first my primary concern had been to retrieve my glasses before they were damaged, but one day I just snapped. I don't remember what happened next, but it must have been a glorious victory as I was expelled for it.



Guess you were busy enjoying your victory :3
but the feeling of expulsion is not good..for me


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Korex said:


> Yeah but not all things can be solved by revenge..Revenge is like a poison.



True, but sometimes getting your own back on people, either by pranking friends who prank you, or on bullies can be somewhat satisfying.


----------



## Korex (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> True, but sometimes getting your own back on people, either by pranking friends who prank you, or on bullies can be somewhat satisfying.


Yeah it feels quite to give them a taste of your fist. Yeah protecting your friends is a good thing, and they'll stand up for you. what i'm only afraid is the suspension or expulsion thing though.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 21, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> It is. Quite. I only weigh 116 pounds so I'm prone to being thrown.



You weigh just 2 pounds more than I do.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 21, 2010)

In elementary school I was left alone. I was quiet and didn't say much, but nobody bothered me.

Come the beginning of high school I did a few stupid things and got well known by all the people I'd prefer to have nothing to do with, so over the past few years I've had some nicknames, but still nothing I would call bullying.

At one point it did get fairly tense between me and my friends against some group of assholes that thought they could get a kick from us, but when I punched one of them in the face and they ran, I haven't been bothered to that extent since.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Never got bullied, never really bullied people either. People don't bother, so why would I do anything bad to them? I just mess around sometime... But that's just for the lol, and nothing really bad. But having my shape is good in school, nobody every try to mess with ya.


----------



## Rainami (Jan 22, 2010)

No individual could ever bully me in high school, though a few tried. Instead, I had about a hundred people bully me collectively. No exaggeration. It didn't last long, though.

My attitude has always been one of achieving psychological dominance over prospective bullies so physical violence is not needed. Doesn't work when a hundred or so people all tell the school administration that I have a hit list though. ^^; (I didn't. I wasn't THAT angsty in high school.)


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

@Rainami - aww..wish i have the physocological dominance thing too :3


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is one advantage of being on the chubby side, like me. You can't be thrown around as easily.



Yeah..but being chubby has disadvantages most of the time


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup psychology is actually very helpful ...I remember someone saying "You're a stupid fag!" to me...(he didn't even know that I'm gay anyway xD)I told him that that argument is a generalisation and thus shouldn't be seen as right, because generalisations are just opinions, which are presented as a fact....I kept going on for ~10 minutes...then he left xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Korex said:


> Yeah..but being chubby has disadvantages most of the time



Such as?


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure...some of my chubby friends say stamina is their problem when they try running away from bullies.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Korex said:


> Not sure...some of my chubby friends say stamina is their problem when they try running away from bullies.



Never had a stamina problem myself, but I guess it depends how much excess weight one carries.


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah..you could probably say that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Korex said:


> yeah..you could probably say that.



I just have a gut, A bit like a beer gut except I don't drink  legs, muscle, wont pinch much fat on those (if any at all) Probably because I use a bicycle as main transport.


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

bicycling increases your leg strength..i think that's why


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 24, 2010)

no one realy bullies or gets bullied in my school anymore


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

That's what you think...but I'm quite sure there are still some hidden bullies D:


----------

